# WIKI



## dj54 (Jul 19, 2012)

I read people writing about putting information on the Wiki. Where and how do I get to the Wiki ?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 19, 2012)

The "Wiki" was changed a little while ago to "Articles" but some people still refer to it as the "Wiki". You can access it at the top of the page or here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/atype/0/Articles

Oh and I moved your thread to "Forum Related Issues" where it better fits the topic at hand!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2012)

Dj, go to the search bar above and type in WIKI. Should get you there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> The "Wiki" was changed a little while ago to "Articles" but some people still refer to it as the "Wiki". You can access it at the top of the page or here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/atype/0/Articles
> 
> Oh and I moved your thread to "Forum Related Issues" where it better fits the topic at hand!


As Dave states...WIKI no longer exists. It has been changed to ARTICLES and is found right below the Masthead


----------

